

Thoughts from Open Stack insider on fragmentation and politics - delsarto
http://stochasticresonance.wordpress.com/2013/11/04/openstack-a-plea/

======
delsarto
A response [1] by Pete Zaitcev, another insider

[1]
[http://zaitcev.livejournal.com/220213.html](http://zaitcev.livejournal.com/220213.html)

